# Holter Monitors



## cwpierce (Mar 23, 2012)

CMS guidelines state that "When submitting claims for the recording only (CPT code 93225) or for the analysis with report only (CPT code 93226) use the date the service was performed as the DOS."

Being that the recording is usually for a 24 hour time period, the initial hook up would be on one date while the disconnection would be a day later. This makes the service being performed carry over to 2 calender dates. My question is this, would we consider the billing DOS as the day the Holter was hooked up or the day the Holter was disconnected?



Thank you so much for any clarification you can provide.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Mar 23, 2012)

My providers do many holter monitors and we use the DOS as the date that the doctor read and interpreted the readings. This is usually neither the hook up or disconnection date as they cannot always read them right away. 
Ex: IF patient got hooked up on 03/20 and disconnected on 03/21 but the doctor didn't read the results until 03/23 that would be our DOS for billing.
I hope this helps and makes sense!


----------



## cwpierce (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks Brittany, it does help with 93226 as far as the billing DOS but I'm still a bit unsure as for the billing DOS for 93225.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Mar 26, 2012)

From the description I'm guessing its that same rules for billing, but I'm not 100% sure! Sorry


----------

